# Help me choose...



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to make my mom a wrap for her birthday and I have narrowed it down to these two:

















I can't make up my mind which one I like the best. The orange one would not be that color, I am thinking of maybe doing it in a soft gray. I started it in red heart buff just to see if I can do the pattern and the FPDC is not showing up as obvious as in the picture. It is probably user error but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I haven't tried the chevron one yet, but I am pretty sure I can do it. It would be worked in the color shown.

So, which one do you like? Neither? Give me more options. I have plenty of time to get it done, her birthday is in December. Thanks.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the orange one also.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Front Post Double Crochet, it's the stitch in the pattern that makes the ridges. The pattern calls for Red Heart Super Saver which is what I am using. I don't like the feel of it though, it is a 100% acrylic yarn.

I like the orange one better too, but I think it is the slit that I really like. I have a hard time keeping wraps around me and this solves that problem. Any suggestions on color? I don't think she would wear the orange and I was thinking a soft gray would match just about anything she wanted to wear it with.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, the orange on has that a slit in the front and forgive me if I say this, I hate stuff on my big belly. It would instantly put 15 pounds there and I'd never wear it. It is quite pretty though. It's a crochet pattern, too?
The other one is a definitely a crochet pattern, and I like how it looks, but for a really contemporary look get a nicer yarn, a chenille might be nicer that red heart, for instance. I like the autumn colors, though.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if i would be your mom, i would want the first one  
the other one is too bulky in front of my belly


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the orange one. I think it would look beautiful in a light blue. Most likely it would only be worn in the house, correct? Or, is it to be worn outside and around town? I think it's the perfect one to sit snuggly in the living room watching tv this winter. Mom's gonna have a nice gift, either way. You're a good daughter!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Love love love the orange one. The shawl collar is very clever - and it is hands free but will not fall off.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like the orange pattern the best. You don't have to use the exact brand the pattern calls for. I'd use something else besides Red Heart...yarn shouldn't squeak when you're knitting......I'm just sayin'....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Orange one as well. Love it!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all. I want her to be able to wear it wherever she wants. I like that the orange one is hands free too. I hate trying to do anything around the house with a wrap on because it is always slipping. And if she wanted to wear it out she could still drive and shop without constantly fixing it. 

I have tried making samples with all the different types of yarn in my stash, but the red heart is the one that shows the pattern best. I have some worsted weight cotton that is okay, but something is not quite right about it. Maybe I need to use a different needle size. I have already made two with different sizes so a couple more won't hurt. 

I had a hard time figuring out the pattern for the orange one at first, but I've got it now. If anyone else decides to try the pattern go to Ravelry and follow the links to the youtube video. Trust me, you need it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I had a hard time deciding on which one I like. But the orange one gets my vote too. Don't use cotton yarn, it will get all stretchy with the weight of it. Maybe try a bit larger yarn? It seems bulkier yarn shows patterns better. So will a lighter color. 
Of course you know we require pictures as your making this, right??


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Uhm, whats a "PFDC"?:shrug:
> 
> Pakistan Fashion Design Council? Plymouth Fife and Drug Corps? Persian Film Distribution Center? Penryn Football Development Center? Party for Freedom and Democracy in China ? Pennsylvania Federation of Dog Clubs ? Platform Forward Door Closed ?
> 
> seriously, I don't know what that is :shrug:


:rotfl:
WIHH you crack me up!!

seriouslly, I don't know what it is either. Would love to!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

mamajohnson said:


> ok, I had a hard time deciding on which one I like. But the orange one gets my vote too. Don't use cotton yarn, it will get all stretchy with the weight of it. Maybe try a bit larger yarn? It seems bulkier yarn shows patterns better. So will a lighter color.
> Of course you know we require pictures as your making this, right??


Do you have a yarn suggestion? I will have to go to Michaels because I don't think my walmart carries any larger yarn. I tried Lion Brand's Homespun, but it was too bulky. 

Oh, you want pictures? At this point there would be 6 different pictures. lol When I get started on the final project I will take pictures and post them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's another pattern that you might want to think about. especially if you like the hands-free look and feel http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/lib...lishrecreation-from-vendsyssel-museum-denmark


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Love the orange one.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I very subtly asked my mom what color she would like to have. (Mom, if I were making you something, what color would you want?) She said yellow, red or neutral. I am going to try and find a pretty yellow that is not Red Heart and start it today while my DS is in his budokai class. I'll try to post pictures this evening if I can find my camera.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Here's another pattern that you might want to think about. especially if you like the hands-free look and feel http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/lib...lishrecreation-from-vendsyssel-museum-denmark


lol! Thnx, now I have yet another shawl pattern to contemplate. :gaptooth:


I am not sure what yarn I would suggest. I sure hope your Michaels has a better selection than ours! I would just have to feel of all the yarns and see, maybe not something super bulky, just a tad heavier. The lions brand fishermans wool stuff shows patterns real well, I played with it and the basket weave pattern the other day. But it is only in natural colors.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the pattern of the orange one the best. To me it is more distinctive and classy.
Sometimes I use Caron Simply Soft. Its acrylic and about the same price range as Red Heart. It is pretty soft too.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have considered ordering it online, but I'm afraid the colors won't be quite right. And I like to feel the yarn, you can never tell just by looking at it how soft it is. I stopped at Walmart earlier and looked at the Simply Soft, but my store doesn't carry a soft yellow. :shrug: I really wish Walmart would go back to the way it was when you had a whole wall and different brands to choose from.


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

KyMama said:


> I want to make my mom a wrap for her birthday and I have narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd make the orange one. The pattern is the reason. I like the slit that holds it together. Your mom will love it. It's unique and very beautiful. I always like making thing no one else has... Melodee


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

KyMama said:


> I have considered ordering it online, but I'm afraid the colors won't be quite right. And I like to feel the yarn, you can never tell just by looking at it how soft it is. I stopped at Walmart earlier and looked at the Simply Soft, but my store doesn't carry a soft yellow. :shrug: I really wish Walmart would go back to the way it was when you had a whole wall and different brands to choose from.


Our Walmart did that too. They got rid of most of the yarn they used to carry and now just have a small selection. Im starting to look for online sources now.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> never mind -hope you find a yarn that suits you and your lovely project


Thank you. I might just have to take the plunge and order something. It's just a little scary that it won't be what I am expecting. You know what I mean?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Callie, I could tell you what I liked and what to make it with, but that would be if you were making it for me.

Why not ask your mom? You could be subtle or direct. My daughter gave me a choice of yarns and a pattern book for the socks I am almost about to receive. I loved making the choice. (She said that the sock yarn I selected from her stash was one I gave her two years ago, that she just loved fondling.)


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The chevron looks more versatile and way quicker to knit, does it take less yarn too? Is it a take-off on the feather and fan stitch pattern? That's a traditional shawl garter stitch pattern you can change up to suit, you could do an original/heirloom for your mom! Looks like the edge is worked separately, that can really add time to your project too. I have a nice (and easy) reversable edge stitch that adds a good quality to scarves and shawls I'd be glad to share with you.

My advice is go for a smaller quantity of yarn in a better quality - there's plenty of washable wools now, verigated/painted yarn would do this project very well. Acrylic just isn't necessary any more. I'm always touting this yarn source, but when you figure the cost per yard against Big-name off the shelf stuff, you'll be amazed. Check out my favorite: Sylph - 76% silk 19% superkid mohair 5% wool at 7 cents a yard! http://artfibers.com/index.php


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Here it is. 

















I ran out of yarn about halfway through so it took longer than I anticipated. (Well, it wouldn't have if I hadn't started other projects instead of going to the store. LOL) It looks nicer in person and it drapes better on me than that chair. I wish I could get a better picture of it because it really does look nice when you have it on. Unfortunately DS14 wouldn't model for it y'all. 

ETA: I might make the other one too. Who says I can only give her one?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats gorgeous! :goodjob: You do nice work, I can tell from the pics. :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love it in white wool. You will have to take a picture of her wearing it so we can see.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice! I love it that soft yellow!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

That is gorgeous!


----------

